# Where has Des Cahill gone to?



## Christy (4 Dec 2007)

It only struck me the other day that I haven't heard Des Cahill on the radio for a good while.  He was doing Drivetime sport for a while but I haven't heard in him in a few months at this stage, has he moved on or do I just keep missing him when he is on the radio?

Christy


----------



## Megan (4 Dec 2007)

Christy said:


> It only struck me the other day that I haven't heard Des Cahill on the radio for a good while.  He was doing Drivetime sport for a while but I haven't heard in him in a few months at this stage, has he moved on or do I just keep missing him when he is on the radio?
> 
> Christy


I think I heard somewhere that he is sick. He pick up some bug while in China at the Special Olympics.


----------



## Guest127 (4 Dec 2007)

is he not doing racehorse meetings at various racecourses or is that another Des Cahill?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

Isn't that _Des Scahill_?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (4 Dec 2007)

I caught the last 10 seconds of Pat kenny talking to Des Cahill on his radio show about 2 months ago. Pat was wishing him all the best and hoping that he would get well soon. 
He must be still poorly.
Des Scahill is the horse man.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

jonnyhotspur said:


> Des Scahill is the horse man.


I thought that was the _Centaur_. Or maybe _John Holmes_?


----------



## Jock04 (4 Dec 2007)

ClubMan said:


> I thought that was the _Centaur_. Or maybe _John Holmes_?


----------



## jonnyhotspur (4 Dec 2007)

No he is definitely a horse man. Here he is with his brother. Des is on the left


----------



## ClubMan (4 Dec 2007)

jonnyhotspur said:


> No he is definitely a horse man. Here he is with his brother. Des is on the left


Unintentionally creepiest  that I've seen today. But, like that "one year old stallion", the day is young, nubile even...


----------



## Guest127 (4 Dec 2007)

You'se were all quick away, to use a horsey phrase.


----------

